# Share Your Shopping Habits :)



## Maja (Jun 4, 2006)

Share your shopping habits:

Do you shop with a plan, to match the things you already own? Do you shop for outfits (a pair of pants/skirt plus 2 tops that match)? Do you just buy whatever you like and try to match it with something you already own? Do you always go shopping with something particular in mind? Do you only buy what you 'need'?

I love shopping and I love clothes






I rarely go shopping with a particular garment in mind. I buy whatever I like (if it fits and looks good) and try to match it with someting I have at home; if I can't find anything to match it with, I get another excuse to go shopping again. I own clothes in various colours, so I almost always have something to match.


----------



## ivette (Jun 4, 2006)

it all depends. sometimes i have an agenda, sometimes i don't.


----------



## junell (Jun 4, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ivette* it all depends. sometimes i have an agenda, sometimes i don't. Same here. If I've bought some seperates and I know I need to get something to match them, I'll take those items with me for a sure match. Sometimes I'm just out to catch a great deal on whatever.


----------



## pinkbundles (Jun 4, 2006)

1. must have all the essentials for every season (spring, summer, fall and winter)

2. if if fits great, must have it in every colour i like

3. for dressy dresses, must buy accessories

4. must have a pair of shoes for everything (runners, heels, flats, ankle boots, knee high boots, sandals, etc.)

5. must shop alone...i'm more decisive that way than when someone is around


----------



## Saja (Jun 4, 2006)

I loathe clothing shopping...I only when I know exactly what I want.


----------



## Jennifer (Jun 4, 2006)

since i gained weight, i only go when needed, sometimes not even then, unless i REALLY need it.


----------



## Maja (Jun 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *pinkbundles* 5. must shop alone...i'm more decisive that way than when someone is around I'm with you on that one. I hate it when people try to discourage me from buying something.


----------



## lavender (Jun 5, 2006)

I buy a LOT of clothes. I don't always go for shopping for any reason, I just go whenever I feel like it. I try to buy clothes that I like and it fits me, and I will make sure that I can match it with something I already have. My shopping habits also change with seasons....in summer i like to shop for capris, and in winter i like to shop for sweaters...i wish i could change that (to save some money), but it never happens!


----------



## prettybabi11492 (Jun 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ivette* it all depends. sometimes i have an agenda, sometimes i don't. I feel exactly the same way. My overall feeling about clothing shopping is that I LOVE it!


----------



## Retro-Violet (Jun 5, 2006)

not really. but there are stuff im always looking for. so when i find it it makes me so happy. im usually just pretty random about shopping.


----------



## dentaldee (Jun 5, 2006)

I usually just shop whenever for whatever....if I go looking for a specific item, I can NEVER find what I'm looking for!! If I have one item in mind I end up shopping for 8 hours, going to every store and coming home with everything but what I wanted.

I have certain styles at I look for so it's not completely random......for example, I try to only buy v neck tops.


----------



## SexxyKitten (Jun 5, 2006)

Originally Posted by *dentaldee* I usually just shop whenever for whatever....if I go looking for a specific item, I can NEVER find what I'm looking for!! If I have one item in mind I end up shopping for 8 hours, going to every store and coming home with everything but what I wanted. that's exactly how i am too...


----------



## SierraWren (Jun 5, 2006)

It sort of depends on my mood--and my budget. Generally,I shop when I "need"to--I'm not generally very extragavant in the clothes area. But I can be somewhat whimsical &amp; impulsive, buying something just because I really like it and even if I probably can't forsee myself having a lot of places to wear it to...although then I'll half the time feel guilty for having spent the money in the first place! No, clothes-shopping for me is not an incredibly uplifting or lighthearted expeience...it can be fun, but I always have this slight sense of wanting to get through it faster--get it over with rather than enjoying every moment.


----------



## pieced (Jun 6, 2006)

I start my spree as soon as I get my paycheck, and I suck at saving even a penny...


----------



## Quiana (Jun 6, 2006)

I LOVE shopping for clothes!! However, I am so much better now at not just buying ramdom stuff--I only buy what I KNOW I am going to wear as I was tired of looking at things in my closet and saying "What was I thinking!!".

I have no agenda---I just go and buy. If its cute and it fits--I buy it!! Not into trends as there are alot of things I have avoided this season (gauchos--my legs are short and I am hippy) hated anything with embroidery--not feeling the whole tunic thing and I have only purchased one pair of espadrilles. Love the big purses though!!


----------



## mehrunissa (Jun 6, 2006)

Shopping makes me miserable, because it's rare for me to find things I like. Even when I don't go with anything in mind, I'll browse for hours and come away with a couple of things that I'll love. I think it's mostly because the shopping where I live sucks. I need lots of variety, because I'm not one for trends and that's what the majority of the stores offer. I need to move.


----------



## jessica9 (Jun 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* since i gained weight, i only go when needed, sometimes not even then, unless i REALLY need it. i'm in the same boat! i used to buy clothing constantly...either going to the mall and buying (much like you, maychi) or on the internet, which is _really_ dangerous, because somehow when you just use a credit card over the internet, it feels like you really aren't spending any money at all!
so now that i have gained weight, i have really helped out my pocketbook. i think when i finally lose the weight i will try to stay on this path...after i celebrate by buying lots of new clothes that fit me well of course!


----------



## Leony (Jun 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ivette* it all depends. sometimes i have an agenda, sometimes i don't. Lol, same here.
I usually invest on stuff I really need mostly like coat, dresses and shoes and I always look for bargain first because it helps for me for saving a little $. I don't go crazy on buying trend stuff, classic style usually last for years and years.


----------



## LVA (Jun 7, 2006)

sometimes i go cuz i need new pants or something ... then if i see something else on sale ... i end up spending $200 more than i was originally going to spend on just pants ....


----------



## Aquilah (Jun 7, 2006)

Honestly, I get quite a few items on eBay. NWT mostly, but a few without tags. I make a major shopping trip with money from our income tax return, and I generally spend about $200 on clothes from Lerner New York, Gap, Abercrombie &amp; Express. I make sure I mix n' match so I can get more for my money when I do that.


----------



## Saja (Jun 7, 2006)

Im sure Id spend alot more if i was skinny, hahhaah. Oh well, i get to spend more on makeup


----------



## vanillaxhaze (Jun 7, 2006)

it definitely depends on what i am shopping for and how much money i have!! i'm not an impuslive buyer where i just see something and must have it (SOMETIMES im like that lol) but i don't like to because the money is pretty low these days


----------



## eightthirty (Jun 7, 2006)

Cool thread!

I generally shop with a particular item or items in mind which tends to drive me bonkers because I can usually never find it. In addition, due to my recent weight gain, my shopping trips are infrequent. I get the blues after I've tried to many things on only to walk away with a colored tee shirt and a pair of boot cut jeans in the next size up. I would love to be able to make my own clothing and I swear one day I'll get back into sewing. It's just been sooooo long since I've sewn that I hardly remember how. I have so many visions.

At any rate, shoes are another story. Thank goodness my feet have never gotten "fat". Even when I was pregnant I was lucky not to swell.

I'm gearing towards building up my wardrobe to more basic items, as mentioned in a previous post if I find something I like I buy it in every color possible. I'm looking to drop 3 pant sizes, so my shopping is on hold.


----------



## cluelessblonde (Jun 7, 2006)

I am a complete shopolic! Ok I spent 500 euro is the last 6 months on clothes, totally blew all my savings (I am 16 by the way!)! I shop for stupid reasons like oh I am going out to the cinema I need a new top! Haha I only match things up if I am getting an outfit for going out or something. I go all out when it comes to big things but normally I have a lot of radom styles in my closet!


----------



## mabelwan (Jun 7, 2006)

I love shopping esp for clothes! I always ended up spending out of my budget because I'll buy whatever I like.


----------



## Little_Lisa (Jun 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *ivette* it all depends. sometimes i have an agenda, sometimes i don't. Me too!


----------



## bluebird26 (Jun 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Jennifer* since i gained weight, i only go when needed, sometimes not even then, unless i REALLY need it. I gained a little weight too, and I haven't gone shopping until I go back to my original weight, lol.


----------



## Clairey Fairy (Jun 9, 2006)

I love going shopping, but how much I buy and what I buy changes everytime I go. Sometimes if I'm in one of those.. shoppy moods I'll buy a whole bunch of stuff but then other times I'll just buy a few black things. Somehow lately my wardrobe has been getting less and less colourful. It used to be full of bright fun things but slowly I'm buying more and more black. Not on purpose though, I get home and realized everything I bought was black.. I guess it's sort of in part to the fact that cute colourful stuff can be hard to find at a low cost..


----------



## kaeisme (Jun 13, 2006)

I never really go with an exact agenda..unless it's something that has come out and I want to look at it...


----------



## girl_geek (Jun 13, 2006)

Sometimes I go shopping and just buy whatever I feel like, as long as it's on sale






Lately, though, I've always had an agenda to get something I need (though if I see something really cool on a sale rack I may pick it up anyway!), for example, right now I need some new capris and shorts since I just discovered my waist is an inch bigger now than it was last summer! lol (But I haven't had much free time to go shopping lately



) Earlier this year, I did a lot of shopping for clothes to wear to work since I just graduated and had a limited professional wardrobe!

However, if I like something that I don't have anything to go with it, I either buy something to go with it that day, or I don't buy it at all. My experience has been if I can't find something to go with it that day, I'll never find anything and then it just sits in my closet unworn! lol But usually, I just wear separates that are easy to match -- colored sweaters or button-ups with neutral colored pants and shoes for work, or any kind of shirt with jeans and boots or flip-flops for casual wear. Colored shoes and bags are fun, but I don't buy them unless I know I can wear them with several outfits. The only time I really worry about buying a coordinating "outfit" is when I want to get a colored or patterned skirt and I have to figure out what shirt to wear with it!

Originally Posted by *Saja* Im sure Id spend alot more if i was skinny, hahhaah. Oh well, i get to spend more on makeup Well, I am skinny and I keep thinking I would shop more if I weighed more! Misses sizes pants are always baggy on my non-existant hips, and Juniors sizes fit but aren't very professional or age-appropriate anymore



Maybe someday I will finally have a figure like a woman, I only hit puberty 15 years ago


----------



## michko970 (Jun 14, 2006)

I almost never go shopping with a particular garment in mind, unless it is an article that I have been wanting for a while. I generally just buy what I like, with no thought to what I have in my closet that will I go with it! I could probably better my wardrobe if I did this though.


----------



## Liz (Jun 14, 2006)

I usually just go shop around. It's usually for work stuff, so it's pretty easy.

I just shop. lol


----------



## Aniger86 (Jul 8, 2006)

I don't usually shop with something in mind unless if I need a top for a special occasion or something. I window shop more than I buy though. I would buy alot more stuff if I were slimmer. I have seen some pretty reasonably priced and nice clothing that I would most definately buy, but I just don't have the body shape to carry it off so I have to give it a miss.


----------



## Harlot (Jul 8, 2006)

Sometimes I have something in mind but usually I dont. I dont really like clothes shopping because Ive always been self consious about my body. So half of my clothes are jeans and band T-shirts lol, but I LOVE shopping for makeup rather than clothes. Makeup doesnt tell you what size you need to wear and it makes you look pretty and polished. I definatley put makeup higher in priority than garments.


----------



## CuTeLiCiOuS (Jul 8, 2006)

I am too picky. I will always, most of the time, pick something that just fits me right now, but if i gain anymore pounds it won't work. I ranther take the smaller size then one bigger.


----------



## kerri_greenuk (Jul 12, 2006)

i usally know what i want and spend hours running from shop to shop only to find that it does not exist



i really should start designing my own stuff. I usally buy stuff when the style comes around to one i like and buy lots of stuff.


----------



## clueless_ss (Jul 12, 2006)

i always go to view what is in the shops and try to have in my mind optical pic's of what i liked

then after i get home and get relaxed i recall those pic's and try to visualize it on my figure to choose what looks good on me

i hate trying clothes in shops

but for essentials like plain t-shirts i buy it without any former plans


----------



## vickysco (Jul 12, 2006)

i almost always shop alone. i like to take my time and i also hate when people encourage me to buy things just bc they fit. for me to buy something, i have to absolutely love the way it looks on me and i have to feel good &amp; comfortable in it. also, i never really have an agenda when shopping. i am an impulse buyer in the worst way, particularly when it comes to shoes. when i had a palm pilot, before i lost it



i used to jot down notes of what i liked if i didn't have enough money to buy it all then, so i knew what to keep an eye out for when the sales hit, or so i could just go back &amp; grab it in my size when i could buy it.


----------



## monsizz (Jul 17, 2006)

Mostly, I spend money on cosmetics 

I always buy in bulks and spend a lot of money to get the souvenir/gifts with purchases.


----------



## lovelyarsenic (Jul 21, 2006)

My shopping habits usually depend on whether I go alone or whether I go with a friend. If I go alone then I tend to go agenda free - I look at what I want for as long as I want, I try on things, and every now and then I even splurge. If I go with a friend I tend to make sure we go into stores that both of us would enjoy - I try not to try on clothes as I don't want to make them wait for me (unless they are trying on things as well, or I really need help finding an outfit for a special occasion), and I watch out for my spending limit because no one likes to feel overwhelmed.


----------



## sassychix (Jul 24, 2006)

i definitely dont plan..im a total impulsive shopper.

But you know what the saddest part is,

every girl likes to dress up, bt being on the more voloptuous side, and here in Singapore especially.. its such a pain!

Everything is catered to the uuuuuuuuuuuuber skinny n acup size girls

Plus because of my hectic schedule, i do most shopping online, thru spree's etc...

I think its waay more convenient

But once in a while its such fun to go window shoppin, n maybe even buy a thing of two,or three... four perhaps?


----------



## Vonniegirl (Jul 24, 2006)

Well at your typical mall, I only go into stores like, AE, hollister, A&amp;F, Charlotte Russe, Wet Seal, Papaya, &amp; Gadzooks. LOL. And I buy whatever as long as its cute, looks good, and price is right &lt;3


----------

